# Female Betta with Pleco?



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

I recently bought a 10 gallon (heated and filtered with many rock decorations and silk plants) that houses my female betta. I decided to buy a fish to clean the algae and to add to the atmosphere of the tank, so I bought a very small Pleco catfish. He's under two inches. My betta is a bit aggressive, however, she doesn't attack him, just chase him every once in a while. Half the time he doesn't seem to care so I feel they're a good match.

However, is this a good match? Do I need to feed him at all, because I was told he survives off the algae and debris in the tank. Also, these fish can apparently grow up to 20 inches, which is FAR too big for a 10 gallon tank. Does anyone have any experience with Pleco's? What should I do? I'd like to keep him but I regret buying him hastily, next time I'll do some more research.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally I would rehome the Pleco now so the too small tank doesn't effect his growth. There are other fish more appropriate for a 10g as well as snails. Algae can also be controlled by adjusting the lights &/or making sure the tank is not getting direct sunlight.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

shellieca said:


> Personally I would rehome the Pleco now so the too small tank doesn't effect his growth. There are other fish more appropriate for a 10g as well as snails. Algae can also be controlled by adjusting the lights &/or making sure the tank is not getting direct sunlight.


Hm. I'll probably have to do that. Are there any algae eating fish I can buy instead? The tank isn't usually in direct sunlight but at times it is and that's unavoidable. I'm just looking for some other tank mates for my fish.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

there are nerite snails that you could get apart from that in a ten gallon there is nothing else you could get...all the other algae feed fish is 20+ tanks


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, a couple nerite snails would be a better choice than a pleco.

There ARE plecos that are small enough for a 10, but they might as well not exist if you can't purchase them. Planetcatfish.com is a terrific catfish reference, on which you can search for fish by size. But as I said, they may not be available to you. If you have fish stores that sell a variety of plecos, then they may have one or may be able to get one for you.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

What about otos? Don't know if it's ideal, but plenty of people keep them in 10 gallons.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes lots of people keep them in a 10. I don't know a whole lot about them and have never kept them so I will not comment on that. However, one thing I do know is that it's not uncommon for them to starve to death, and a smaller tank will only add to that. What you can do is culture algae on rocks in glasses on the windowsill, so that you can feed them. Some people have luck getting them on prepared algae foods, and others don't.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Otos are a good choice. Smaller species of Corydoras can be appropriate as well, depending on if you're going to get other schooling fish/more female bettas. Cory's need a group though, which is why I'd go with the smaller species.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmmm. This has been some great advice guys. I appreciate it all.

Now, forgive me, but I usually get all my stuff from PetCo. It's convenient and most (key word, emphasis on MOST) of the time it's pretty good. Can I buy nerite snails (which is what I plan to go with once I re-home my little Pleco) there? Or should I try to find a fish speciality shop?

And is two good for a 10 gallon?


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes it is, for a person who can keep one oto witha betta ina 5.6 gal living in harmony with lotsa food,I say you can easily do that.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Nerites can be difficult to find & I've never personally seen them at Petco or Petsmart. Mine came from a private seller, I had to do some internet research to find them. Having said that I haven't recently looked at any of the stores for them.


----------



## KathyR (Sep 14, 2013)

I would say that if you are planning to "school" fish in this nature together than you might just want to get a bigger tank. I started with betta fish and ended up with a 75 gallon eventually at the end. I still have my small tanks for single betta fish but the big tank for more school-ed setups.

__________________
-Am I the only female fishkeeper?? haha
-My husband thinks I'm the crazy fish lady


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

ovukelj said:


> Now, forgive me, but I usually get all my stuff from PetCo. It's convenient and most (key word, emphasis on MOST) of the time it's pretty good. Can I buy nerite snails (which is what I plan to go with once I re-home my little Pleco) there? Or should I try to find a fish speciality shop?


I've never seen nerites at Petco, but lately my local Petsmarts have started carrying them. They are not the "fancy" varieties, just the plain black and olive ones, but I got two there and they are very healthy and growing well. Otherwise (or if you want a fancier variety) they are easy to find online, even on ebay.

You could easily put two in a 10 gallon as long as it continues to grow algae well. You can always increase your lighting hours. Or grow the algae rocks that jaysee mentions. I do both, and I have two nerites each in a 5 and a 6 gallon and they are doing well...


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

My Petco sells zebra and tiger nerites, though it's been a while since I've seen any. They're about $3. It's worth a look.

They are amazing algae eaters. I don't own any, but I've borrowed one from a tank that I'm taking care of temporarily, and the little guy's cleaned off half my tank within one day.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.

My Pleco just died, I'm a bit upset but I'm not too surprised. My Betta is extremely aggressive and would chase him around the tank all the time. Plus my new tank is still in the beginning phases of cycling, it was just a tough time and a bad decision on my part. I'm never buying a fish on a whim again. I'm going to do some serious research before I add another ANYTHING in this tank. And I'm definitely not going to add anything until it's done cycling. It's been a week now, I just did a 40/50% water change, and now I wait.

However, I think I'm going to go with one snail and see how it goes from there. What other mates can I add in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

A snail seems best in your set-up. And since your betta was aggressive with the pleco, I wouldn't recommend adding any other fish.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

No matter how aggressive the betta is, they can get along. 2 weeks ago I bought a new 5.6 gal tank witha oto witha bunch of grass, plants, and a cave too. When I first put them in, my sonic was getting stressed out by my betta because she has been scaring him away. Then 1 week later, she thinks of him as a buddy. Whenever my betta is making an obstacle course around the tank, and whenever she sees him in the way....she goes the opposite direction. 

Just have a little faith and they can be pals. ;-)


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

When I first gone to petsmart, I only found one oto in the tank. The manager was walking around and told me " Yah, most of them died through the shipping process, since they are mostly caught from the wild, the get stressed out and die. Only five otos survived but four of them died when we put them in the tank for a day. Take good care of him." 

Somehow I looked up every species of oto and never found one like him, so I have a new species of oto! Probably a hybrid of one.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

alyymarie said:


> A snail seems best in your set-up. And since your betta was aggressive with the pleco, I wouldn't recommend adding any other fish.


Would a snail contribute to keeping the tank clean or would he just poop everywhere? I've read that sometimes the latter can happen. Also, what do you normally feed them?


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well a normal mystery snail that you get from petsmart is the most popular bought algae eater because why? Go ahead...guess. Froma smart person like you, you would say because they are easy to care for and they only eat algae.
There are probably other things you can buy or take out stuff from the fridge to feed it but you would have to be a psycho to feed a basic normal pet that doesn't need that much care as other fish. It is the most easiest living thing in petsmart that you can buy. 

So no need to worry. 
Not and never trying to be mean.


BE SMART AND YOU WILL ALWAYS BE OK


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

Unknown64 said:


> Well a normal mystery snail that you get from petsmart is the most popular bought algae eater because why? Go ahead...guess. Froma smart person like you, you would say because they are easy to care for and they only eat algae.
> There are probably other things you can buy or take out stuff from the fridge to feed it but you would have to be a psycho to feed a basic normal pet that doesn't need that much care as other fish. It is the most easiest living thing in petsmart that you can buy.
> 
> So no need to worry.
> ...


You seem a bit rustled. A simple "No, you don't have to feed them anything" would have sufficed.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry, I guess the internet is the only time to be myself. Have a simple problem with that? That would suffice.


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

Unknown64 said:


> Sorry, I guess the internet is the only time to be myself. Have a simple problem with that? That would suffice.


Besides the fact that you just tried to mock what I said to you (albeit quite horridly), you really aren't contributing to anything in this thread and your posts could almost be considered spam. I'd appreciate if you at least contributed instead of angrily rambling or making unnecessary comments. Because then you just look bad.

Anyways, seeing as my tank is too small to put any other fish in, I'll stick with a snail for starters. One of you said a shrimp would work? That's actually quite interesting, I had no idea freshwater shrimp even existed. Choices, choices. :|


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah there's a lot of freshwater shrimp, the selection varies depending on where you live of course. I think ghost shrimp are pretty common (and cheap), there's also cherry shrimp, and other types that I forget.
I'm not sure how much waste shrimp and snails make, but I figure just one would be okay.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

ovukelj ~ since your betta was super aggressive with the pleco ( usually bottom feeders are one of the best bets for betta compatability) ~ I think there's little chance he'd tolerate shrimp and would probably kill them.

Sounds like he just wants to be king of the castle! (plus many bettas see shrimp as FOOD.....

You'd probably do fine with snails though. I have a seriously territorial female who refused to live with anything without going after it - shrimp, cories, etc. But she lives peacefully with her two nerites.

In a 10 gallon you could easily have, say 2 nerites (they are small) and one mystery snail for diversity. I'd say start with the nerites because they have more protection ~ totally enclosed with no eyes, antennaes, etc showing that a betta could nip at. You could even get horned nerites ~they have little thorny spikes~ which would give your betta a little sting if he tried to bother them. Then, if he's good with the nerites, you could go ahead and add the mystery snail. They are way bigger but have exposed "parts" that some (few , but some) bettas will nip at.

You can order horned nerites, and other nerites in a huge variety of colors and patterns online. I think I mentioned previously that Petsmart sometimes has the plainer ones.
Mystery snails can be easily found in several cool colors in almost every pet store.

I'd go for some really gorgeous, over-the-top aquascaping,with plants,and some totally cool snails, to showcase your beautiful betta and make a great tank! ( Just a suggestion tho...)


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

alyymarie said:


> Yeah there's a lot of freshwater shrimp, the selection varies depending on where you live of course. I think ghost shrimp are pretty common (and cheap), there's also cherry shrimp, and other types that I forget.
> I'm not sure how much waste shrimp and snails make, but I figure just one would be okay.


Perfect, that settles it. I'm going to let my tank complete it's cycle (it's a few weeks in) and then I'll add a shrimp/snail. 



2muttz said:


> ovukelj ~ since your betta was super aggressive with the pleco ( usually bottom feeders are one of the best bets for betta compatability) ~ I think there's little chance he'd tolerate shrimp and would probably kill them.
> 
> Sounds like he just wants to be king of the castle! (plus many bettas see shrimp as FOOD.....
> 
> ...


Very helpful answer! I'm definitely going with a snail then. I hope it'll add some liveliness to the tank too  wow, I guess your female is exactly like mine! Seems like snails really are the way to go in our case.

I'll check online for some nerites, too. And don't worry, your suggestion is exactly what I'm going for! Once it's finished I'll be sure to add the picture of the tank to my aquarium tab.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

OOPS - sorry , I kept saying he ~ I realize now that you said you have a female. Senior moment.....

In fact the girl in your avator looks _exactly_ like one of our two ladies. The gentler one, though, not the killer.  ( they live separately of course) Her name is Thelma Lou and she lives very happily with her own two nerites, she likes following them around to see what they are doing....

Good luck! Can't wait to see your pictures! You can post them also in the sticky in the "tanks and habitats" section!!


----------



## ovukelj (Nov 12, 2013)

2muttz said:


> OOPS - sorry , I kept saying he ~ I realize now that you said you have a female. Senior moment.....
> 
> In fact the girl in your avator looks _exactly_ like one of our two ladies. The gentler one, though, not the killer.  ( they live separately of course) Her name is Thelma Lou and she lives very happily with her own two nerites, she likes following them around to see what they are doing....
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to see your pictures! You can post them also in the sticky in the "tanks and habitats" section!!


Not a problem at all 

Really? It seems like that royal/navy blue color is common on most females. I see them quite a bit. Awesome, that sounds like it would be fun to watch haha.

Thank you! I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry, I know how to get myself on peoples bad side on purpose, and by not doing anything at all.
I rather be not liked by not doing anything at all.

I hope everything works out for your fish.


----------

